# CG's Dragon of Icespire Peak [IC]



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 19, 2019)

Bella, Fitz and Rorik:

You left the Triboar Trail behind a few hours ago, and you are currently following a cart trail through the forest. The woods open up just ahead, a sharp escarpment rises on either side of the road. There are two dead horses lying in the road. There are black-shafted arrows sticking out of both horses. What do you do?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2019)

Bella whispers to the others, "Could be an ambush." She ducks into the bushes to hide but apparently there isn't nearly as much underbrush as she thought there was.

Stealth: 1d20+5 *8*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 19, 2019)

"Aye, an ambush it is," agreed Fitz, "Just like how me and my mate Calahan woulda done it, gods rest him."

Though after he said it he thought it looked cruder than he and Calahan would have set it up, not that they had ever been fancy about things. Still, it was almost certainly an ambush. The best way to deal with a trap, he always found, was to set it off. He nodded to Ulrik and gestured down the road, as if he expected the larger man to go strait toward it while he slipped off to the side.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 19, 2019)

[[OOC: Just FYI, it's Rorik played by @TallIan , that's with you.]]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 25, 2019)

Rorik starts to head down the road, then hesitates. 

You all hear high pitched whoops from the forest!

What do you do? @TallIan @FitzTheRuke @jmucchiello 









*OOC:*


@TallIan ? 
Okay, I use group Initiative, resolving actions in post order. I'll be rolling for you.

Perception DC: 16 to spot an opponent.

PCs;Goblins: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13
 
@FitzTheRuke Could you copy FItz into the RG?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 25, 2019)

Fitz stayed low while he tried to work his way around to flank the ambush site from the left side. He had chosen an animal trail through some brush to follow, which kept him pretty well out of sight, and he was being pretty quiet, but unfortunately he couldn't see a thing.









*OOC:*


I have no idea how to cut and paste on my phone. My laptop will be out of the shop hopefully Mon or Tues and I will move Fitz to the RG then. Also, I can't  post my rolls, but I got a 14 Stealth and a 6 Perception on Coyote (hence my description) but I can't copy it over so you'll have to take my word for it. I will get back to normal soon! I hope.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 25, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to cut and paste on my phone. My laptop will be out of the shop hopefully Mon or Tues and I will move Fitz to the RG then. Also, I can't  post my rolls, but I got a 14 Stealth and a 6 Perception on Coyote (hence my description) but I can't copy it over so you'll have to take my word for it. I will get back to normal soon! I hope.



No Problem.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 25, 2019)

*OOC:*


FYI, [user], unlike the old [mention] does not send a notification.
EDIT: Or I turned it off by mistake. I hate notifications from apps. I'm turning that one back on.

Bella remains "hidden". She is ready to eldritch blast anyone she sees brandishing a weapon.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 29, 2019)

Rorik moves forward towards the horses. Three goblins pop out of the brush, two on the east, one on the west. They fire their shortbows, one striking Rorik's chain, bruising him a little. They are now visible.

To your surprise, Rorik doesn't charge the hill, he instead gestures towards the goblin and a beam of blue white light shoots towards them, but misses.

Bella and Fitz, you up and the goblns do not appear to see you. There are two to the east and one to the west.









*OOC:*


NPCing Rorik. 
Shortbows at Rorik: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
1D6+2 = [3]+2 = 5
1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21
1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3
 Rorik: 9/12


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 29, 2019)

Bella sends an eldritch blast at whatever one she thinks is farthest away from Rorik.

Eldritch Blast: 1d20+5 *10* 1d10 *8* (and probably misses).


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 30, 2019)

Your blast goes wide, and the goblin on the west starts pointing at you and jabbering in goblin. "Get her!"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2019)

Fitz, from a hidden spot, fired his bow at a goblin that he could see, and then he moved as far away from where he had been as he could, slowly working his way through the underbrush toward the goblins.









*OOC:*



Shortbow w/Sneak Attack: 2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [14, 18]+5 = 23
2D6+3 = [5, 5]+3 = 13
 ...well, that is likely a dead goblin!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 31, 2019)

Fitz's arrow kills one of the goblins on the east side.
The goblin to the west is closest to Rorik.

Rorik scrambles up the steep slope, and makes a wicked blow on the goblin, but the goblin still stands.
The goblin barks out another call and you see rustling in the woods on either side.
He then slashes twice at Rorik, leaving him clearly wounded.

The remaining visible goblin on the east side, takes aim at Bella and hits her, not fatally but cutting a wicked gash on her arm.









*OOC:*


Athletics: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19

Greatsword on Goblin: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19
2D6+3 = [5, 3]+3 = 11

Goblin Boss: Down 11hp
Two swings from Goblin Boss: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3
2D20.LOW(1)+4 = [4, 13]+4 = 8
1D6+3 = [5]+3 = 8
 
Rorik 6/12
Arrow at Bella: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3
 
Bella 6/9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2019)

*"Oi, there's a lot of'em!"* called Fitz to his friends, *"Mebbe we'd be better off makin' a run for it, mates."*

He stayed behind cover and fired an arrow at the goblin archer.









*OOC:*


Fitz appears to be a goblin-killing machine ATM!
Bow: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 1D6+3 = [5]+3 = 8
Crit: 1D6 = [6] = 6


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 31, 2019)

Bella sends another blast at the wounded goblin in front of Rorik making a lot of noise.

Eldritch Blast at gobo: 1d20+5 *20* 1d10 *4* (hopefully that kills a wounded gobo)

"Perhaps we do withdraw to a locale that doesn't favor the goblins." Bella withdraws another 30 feet, knowing her blast will still reach. (She doesn't do this if by moving that far she loses sight of Rorik.)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 3, 2019)

Fitz wipes out the remaining visible goblin on the east side, while the tough looking goblin on the west is hurt more, but does not drop from Bella's attack. Three goblins emerge from the west side, two firing arrows and one drawing a scimitar to ward off Rorik. 

Rorik seems to recover a bit from his wounds, then whomps off the goblin bosses head.
The goblin focus their attacks on Rorik, who collapses from his wounds. 

Two figures, an elf and a human you think, (Hi Ulrik and Sythaeryn!) emerge from the woods on the east.









*OOC:*



Second Wind: 1D10+1 = [1]+1 = 2
 8/12
Greatsword on Goblin Boss: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
2D6+3 = [5, 4]+3 = 12
 
Goblin on Rorik: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
1D6+2 = [4]+2 = 6
 2/12
Goblin Shortbow on Rorik: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3
 
Goblin Shortbow on Rorik: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
1D6+2 = [5]+2 = 7
  Dying

New characters can take their actions with the others.







*OOC:*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 3, 2019)

*Ach, the little blighters got poor Rorick!"* Fitz called to Bella, then spotting some other folk coming up the road he called, *"Watch out there, mates! Here be Goblins, if ya catch my clever quote!"*

He fired an arrow at a goblin standing over Rorick. Maybe his friend was still alive. If they could just get to him...









*OOC:*


Edit: Forgot to post my roll! 
Bow: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
1D6+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 3, 2019)

Sythaeryn walks into the clearing and looks around for just a moment. "Ahah! Think to despoil my forest and get away with it do you? I think not!"

The elf looks like no elf you have seen. He wears leather armor and carries a wooden shield. But all of his clothing seems to have taken on a yellow tinge to it, seeming to follow suit with his skin. And his hair seems to flow yup from his scalp in yellows and reds, leaving the impression that his hair is on fire. 

A scimitar hangs from his side, but he makes no move to draw it. Instead a flame sprouts out of his open hand, which he immediately throws at the nearest goblin. Scoring a hit with the flames of his wrath.

Then he notices Rorik lying on the ground and scowls. "Get up! You've a battle yet to fight!"



Spoiler:  Actions



Action:Produce Flame: 1d20+4 *23* 1d8 *8*
Bonus: Healing Word: 1d4+2 *5*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 3, 2019)

One Goblin catches fire, and dies a quick but painful death as the flames consume him.

Rorik gets to his feet, woozily, and raises his sword.

Two goblins remain, one by Rorik, one close to the edge of the forest.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 4, 2019)

"We should not let that one escape," Bella says as she throws another blast at the goblin at the edge of the forest.

Eldritch Blast at gobo far from rorik: 1d20+5 *13* 1d10 *10*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 4, 2019)

Ulrik asses the situation. He nods his approval at Sythaeryn's magics, and to wrap up the job, picks up a javelin, and throws it towards the goblin close to the forest.









*OOC:*


 attack [roll]1d20+5[/roll], piercing damage [roll]1d6+3[/roll]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 4, 2019)

*OOC:*


sorry, here are the rolls: attack: 18, damage: 7


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 4, 2019)

The eldritch blast and the javelin finish off the last of the goblins.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 4, 2019)

"Thank you, for your assistance, strangers. I am Bella. Are you hurt Rorik?"


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 4, 2019)

"You are welcome."

Sythaeryn strides up to Rorik and hands him a small handful of berries. 

"Eat these, they should help. Is anyone else injured?"

After handing out more berries to anyone who needs them, the elf introduces himself.

"I am Sythaeryn, and this is Ulrik."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 4, 2019)

*"Well met, my good friends!"* said Fitz in his usual happy manor, *"Bella, wee lass. Are y'okay? You have a bit of a scratch, there, love."*

He went about, flipping over goblins and checking their pockets.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 4, 2019)

Bella looks at her side. "Another hole in my clothes." She sighs. "Hopefully the blood will come out this time."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 4, 2019)

''Well met. I am Ulrik and was glad to lend a hand!''

He inspects the Goblins, and sees where they came from.  Eagerly, he asks ''Should we track them to see if there are more''









*OOC:*


Perception: 14; Survival (for tracks): 22


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 5, 2019)

"There are always more," Bella says. "The question is how many more and how well armed are they."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 5, 2019)

You find a fairly obvious trail leading off into the woods.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 5, 2019)

"Can you tell how many goblins used this trail?"


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 5, 2019)

Sythaeryn takes one glance at the trail and nods. "Enough to need cleansing. I've suffered these creatures in these woods long enough."

The elf looks like he's spoiling for a fight. Though he considers the others curiously for a moment. 

"I am a druid, protector of the natural order. These goblins despoil the nature about them and thus are my enemy. But you are all new to me. I am curious. What goals do such well armed people have along this road?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 5, 2019)

The question 'what are you doing along this road' had always made Fitz nervous, having been a wanted highwayman along many roads. He skipped away to avoid the question and began to poke about the trail, looking for clues that might tell him how many goblins used the trail, and how often.









*OOC:*


Investigation: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 5, 2019)

The trail seems like it has seen light use recently, by maybe a half dozen small humanoids. Its an old well worn trail though.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 5, 2019)

*"Looks like this group came down this way from somewhere up there,"* Fitz said, indicating the bodies.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 5, 2019)

"We are heading to outlands where adventure lies and fewer questions are asked," Bella says. "If you all want to track those goblins, I will help, but I doubt there is profit to be had."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 6, 2019)

*"Not I, of course, lass."* admitted Fitz, *"I'd rather go someplace safer, sure enough."*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 11, 2019)

Assuming there is rough consensus, you follow the trail into the woods. (Speeding up here.)

You notice a few old traps, now sprung and not set back up again.

Eventually you come to a cave with a stream running out of it. 

Investigating the caves shows evidence of a large group of goblins living here some times ago, but a smaller group living here quite recently. The only items of value are a large number of crates and barrels marked with a blue lion symbol.



Spoiler: History DC 12



The blue lion is the symbol of the Lionshield Coster, a trading company with a presence in Phandalin.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 11, 2019)

History DC 12: 1d20+1 *9*

"These symbols mean anything to any of you?" Bella asks. "Do you think we killed all the goblins that were here?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 11, 2019)

*OOC:*


History: 1D20 = [13] = 13








*"Oh, aye. It's the Lionshield Coster, sure enough."* insisted Fitz, *"I've robbed 'em... er, I mean I've shopped there, often enough t'know."*

He looked about for signs of life...









*OOC:*


Perception: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 11, 2019)

Spoiler: Fitz Eyes Only



You find a tiny golden statue of a frog with gems for eyes, wedged into a crack in the wall.





Spoiler: Investigation 15



The place has seen a battle about a year or two ago.





Spoiler: Investigation 20



The most recent occupants match the number of goblins you fought, and have only been here about a month or so.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 11, 2019)

Ulrik tries to see what is inside the crates and barrels. If there are no openings, he'll smash the top of a barrel, and will wack at a few crates to be able to do this.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 11, 2019)

Sythaeryn looks around the cave in disgust. He produces a flame in his hand, much as he'd used to burn the goblin, but this he holds aloft like a torch to provide light to the others.

"These crates are taking up space that a bear migh use as a lair..."


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 12, 2019)

"I'm sure bears will move back in readily enough once we're gone," Bella says. She look about the cave.

"There's signs of a pitch battle here. I guess they lost the battle. I wonder who they fought against. Well, we finished off the rest of those goblins. If we can carry anything out of here, we should."










*OOC:*


Investigation: 1d20+3 *22*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2019)

Fitz wandered over, looking innocent. He nodded and hefted a few things, trying to find something that seemed like it wouldn't get too heavy on the way to the Coster, *"We can return this stuff directly to the Lionshields. Perhaps they'd give us a reward!"*



Spoiler: Fitz



Fitz palmed the little statue.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 12, 2019)

"If we had wagons, perhaps."









*OOC:*


hard to speculate with so little knowledge of the size/quantity of crates let alone their contents.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 12, 2019)

Sythaeryn looks through the contents of the crates as well. A look of suspicion on his features. 

"I would remove anything that could be damaging to the natural environment..."

The way he spoke might lead one to think that the whole pile should be gotten rid of as a whole. Probably burned.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 12, 2019)

The crates and barrels are filled with cloth, mining equipment and some preserved, now spoiled food. The cloth seems to be high quality, and easily transportable. The mining equipment seems bulky for its likely value.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2019)

*"We should bring this cloth before it goes to mold,"* suggested Fitz, *"An' make sure we bring somming with the coster's symbol on it, so they believe it when we tell 'em the rest is here. They can hire someone, (perhaps even us) t'come back and get it, can't they?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 12, 2019)

"That is probably simpler than carrying it all and trying to find a way to sell it," Bella says. "Might even be a reward."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 18, 2019)

You can easily take one of the lids if you want something with a seal. You even find the manifest for most of the items.

Sorry for the MIA, is your intention to go back to the road and head to Phandalin?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2019)

*"Ah, perfect!"* said Fitz when the manifest was discovered. He wasn't good with numbers or letters, and the papers looked like gibberish to him, but he knew that it was the kind of thing that bankers and merchants thought important. *"We'll take this back an' it'll make 'em happy with us, sure enough."*









*OOC:*


I've played Fitz on-and-off for 20 years, and I've just now  realised that he's always been dyslexic. Neat. So, off to Phanalin with us!


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 18, 2019)

"Very well, I will go with you to make sure that this company knows that their 'merchandise' is not welcome to stay and 'despoil' this cave."

Sythaeryn sets to the proccess of gathering up the cloth to be moved.



Spoiler: OOC



Hopefully a day will pass before we get there, he'll be a lot more compassionate about things in his Autumn form. But for now, it's a good excuse to have him join the others.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 21, 2019)

You gather what supplies you can and head out to Phandalin.

Nestled in the rocky foothills of the snow-capped Sword Mountains is the mining town of Phandalin, which consists of forty or fifty simple log buildings. Crumbling stone ruins surround the newer houses and shops, showing how this must have been a much larger town in centuries past.

Phandalin’s residents are quiet, hard-working folk who came from distant cities to eke out a life amid the harsh wilderness. They are farmers, stonecutters, blacksmiths, traders, prospectors, and children. The town has no walls and no garrison, but most of the adults keep weapons within easy reach in case the need for arms should arise.

Visitors are welcome here, particularly if they have coin to spend or news to share. The Stonehill Inn at the center of town offers modest lodging and meals. A couple of doors down from the inn, posted outside the townmaster’s hall, is a job board for adventurers.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 21, 2019)

*"Back sooner than we thought we'd be, eh wee lass?"* said Fitz to his gnomish companion. Then he turned to anyone who was new to the area and added, *"It'd be this way t'the coster's. The lady who runs it an' me go way back."*









*OOC:*


Fitz is a notorious flirt and she's probably had to fend off his amorous advances. She also probably doesn't trust him, though he'd never steal from her directly.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 21, 2019)

"I did not know you were known here. That solves one problem," Bella says. "Lead the way. I'd like to be relaxing in that inn soon after that long walk."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 27, 2019)

Hanging above the front door of this modest trading post is a sign shaped like a wooden shield with a blue lion painted on it. 

You enter and see a human woman of about 35 years old arranging some goods on a shelf.

"You? Never expected to see your face again."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2019)

*"Oh, c'mon love. Ye knew I couldn't go without yer pretty face for long!"* said Fitz with a charming smile, then he got serious, *"Me and my mates found some of yer supplies in a lair fulla goblins. Missing a shipment, were you? I told 'em you were good for a finders fee, right enough. Whaddaya say?"*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 27, 2019)

*"I can give 25 gp as a finder's fee. Can you tell me where this goblin lair is? Is it clear of goblins?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2019)

*"Oh it is at the moment, but ye might be needin' some skilled adventurers t'make sure."* said Fitz, always looking for work, *"There was too much t'carry in one go, but we could go back for ya. Porters would be cheaper, of course, but the poor blokes might get killed if'n there's more goblins about."*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 27, 2019)

*"It will take a few days to go over the manifest to see is its worth retrieving. If we decide we need protection, will you be in town long?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 28, 2019)

*"If I've got a place t'stay, I'd be around for sure. A spot of floor would do, it would."* insisted Fitz, angling for an invitation. *"Of course, I can't speak for my mates, and they'd find their own lodgings, sure."*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 28, 2019)

Make a persuasion check.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 28, 2019)

*OOC:*


Fitz is a charming guy, even if he comes on a bit strong: Persuasion: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 28, 2019)

"It's a lovely floor," Bella says looking around. "But a bed is probably a better plan."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 30, 2019)

*"Come back later and I'm sure things could work out."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 30, 2019)

*"Thanks, love. I will see you later,"* Fitz said with a wink and he joined the others outside the costers. He started by sharing the reward money, counting five gold apiece very slowly until it annoyed Bella and she took over. Then he said happily to the others, *"Didja want to head right to the Stonehill Inn fer a round, or take a wee tour o'town beforehand?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 1, 2019)

"I'm parched," Bella says. "Let take a rest for a bit."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 2, 2019)

*OOC:*


Hey guys, I'm really sorry for being MIA, I haven't been receiving new post notifications. I'll check the IC thread more often









FitzTheRuke said:


> Then he said happily to the others, *"Didja want to head right to the Stonehill Inn fer a round, or take a wee tour o'town beforehand?"*




Ulrik had tagged along, hoping that goblins would show up along the way. He wasn't too familiar with these townsfolks, so he let Fitz do the talking. But suddenly he got his attention by proposing an activity he liked as much as bashing goblins: ''I'm game for a round, or five!''


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 2, 2019)

*"With our reward, I should have enough t'buy a round or two, an' settle me tab."* said Fitz, worried that the barkeep was going to throw him out for outstanding debt. He couldn't quite remember how much it was, but he remembered being chased out the last time he'd tried to set foot in the Stonehill.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 2, 2019)

It's rather late when you enter the inn. There are only a few customers, some slightly rough looking gentlemen with what looks like some mining equipment next to them. The barkeep has a friendly expression which turns to a slight frown as he sees Fitz.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 2, 2019)

Bella steps in front of Fitz. "Good evenig, good sir. I'm looking to rent a room. Maybe get some grub if you're still serving. But first a brew would be wonderful. Do you have a room?"


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 3, 2019)

Sythaeryn seems to be eying the town as they walk through it. Almost as if he's looking for an enemy to fight. He seems yo frown at some odd things and is less annoyed by others. Though he seems more impressed whenever he spies a home whose owners seem to have let their vegetation run mire rampant than others, and less with homes who spend more time manicuring their yards. Now, he looks aroung the room and moves towards a table near the hearth.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2019)

*"Barkeep, a round for the house!"* called Fitz, *"I'm buying. An' I'll be clearing me tab, to boot."*

After paying what he owed, he moved over to the local miners' table and asked while flashing a big smile, *"And how are you gents on such a fine day?"*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 3, 2019)

*"We've got plenty of room for all of you, but based on who you are associating with I'm gonna ask for cash up front." *After Fitz offers to pay his bill, the barkeep softens.

*"Well that changes things a bit!" *the barkeep says.

The miner's greet Fitz, *"Things are a bit slim for us, a lot of stuff happening out there, making us a little wary about going back to our camp." "Once again, the orcs have come down from the mountains to prey on the lowlands! If Neverwinter doesn’t send help soon, the orcs will overrun Phandalin and destroy everything we’ve worked so hard to rebuild. "*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2019)

*"Well, that sound right terrible."* said Fitz sympathetically. He never liked an orc - they were no fun at all. He was beginning to form an idea - his new allies appeared to have a myriad of skills and bard's tales told that there could be a lot of money in adventuring. This was the kind of math that Fitz could do, and he was slowly putting a plan together. He asked the miners if the town had offered up any bounties and then went to join his allies at a table.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 3, 2019)

*"Harbin Wester, the townmaster, has a job board up at the Townmaster's Hall. Anything like a bounty would be there."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2019)

*"Aha!"* said Fitz, and headed with his second drink to speak with his new allies, *"Hey, mates, we made quite the team back there with the goblins. There's work t'be had here in Phandalin, if we've a mind to. Whadayasay, folks? Would ya like t'go into the adventuring business? We could take odd-jobs, like, an' be the toast of the town. Whadayasay, eh? Does ol'Fitz have a plan, or does he have a plan?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 5, 2019)

Ulrik was starting to like this Fitz fellow: ''I'm in if it involves bashing goblins or the likes of goblins, and we get to celebrate with ale at the end of the day'' With that, he raises his cup ''Cheers companions!'' and downs it, letting a jovial belch escape his throat.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 10, 2019)

*"I'm not sure what we could do against orcs in numbers large enough to overrun the town," *she says sympathetically to the miners. *"My recent companions seem a bit gung ho after a single victory."*

Bella sits down and enjoys a drink and a good hot meal with the others. *"I don't know about a just running out and bashing stuff. But a job that'll bring in real coin, preferably one that wouldn't involve getting killed. That would interest me. No reward without risk, I know. But foolish risk for paltry sums of money is for fools." *


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 10, 2019)

Fitz whispered to Bella, *"Miners're known well to exaggerate, lass. I don't think there will be an army of 'em. But if there is, we'd only need t'find some proof of it, an' take it t'the proper lardly-folk."*

He spoke louder, saying, *"Aye, we'll be checking the Master's bounty-board, we will. We'll take a mission that suits, wee lass. Don't you worry."*









*OOC:*


Fitz always calls a "Lord" a "Lard" it might be his accent, or he might be calling them fat. You decide.


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 11, 2019)

Sythaeryn looked up at the word Orcs. A flashback running suddenly through his head of the ruins of his home. Still burning and the bodies of his kin. Lying where they'd been slain. His voice was steel suddenly as he spoke. "I shall join you in this endeavor.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 11, 2019)

*OOC:*


I'm waiting on you all to tell me when things are advancing,


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2019)

They drank and chatted into the evening, and when everyone was ready to turn in, Fitz returned to the coster's for his spot of floor. In the morning, with a skip in his step, he crossed the town square again to the Stonehill Inn to find his new allies' at breakfast.

*"Big day, t'day, mates."* he announced cheerily, *"Let's go see what work is t'be had here in fair Phandalin."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 11, 2019)

*"Mornin', Fitz. How was your spot of floor?"* Bella says with a smile. She eats a spoonful of the morning porridge. *"Let's head over to that job board when we're finished eating. Unless someone has a better idea?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 16, 2019)

*"I guess not."* She says after a moment. *"Let's get going and check out that board."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 16, 2019)

*"Aye, wee lass, that's the plan, for sure. Let's get on with it, then!"* Fitz prodded the others to finish up their meals and he led them toward the Townmaster's Board...


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 17, 2019)

The elf who joined the group the next morning looked very little like the one they'd met the morning before. His features. Seemingly constantly on guard or even angry were now quite softened and he smiled warmly as he walked up. "Good Morning! I hope everyine is feeling well today!"

Today his hair was amber in color and he wore a collection of leaves ranging from yellows to oranges. Even his clothing and equipment seemed to have taken a softer, more earthy hue.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 19, 2019)

*OOC:*


Sorry I've been out of the loop unexpectedly, some family medical stuff, things are more stable now.







The townmaster’s hall has sturdy stone walls, a pitched wooden roof, and a bell tower at the back. The job board next to the front door features a sparse number of notices, all written in Common and in the same hand. 

Dwarven Excavation Quest. “Dwarf prospectors found ancient dwarven ruins in the mountains southwest of here, and have been working an archaeological dig seeking treasure and relics. They need to be warned that a white dragon has moved into the area. Take the warning to them, then return to Townmaster Harbin Wester to collect a reward of 50 gp.”

Gnomengarde Quest. “A clan of reclusive rock gnomes resides in a small network of caves in the mountains to the southeast. The gnomes of Gnomengarde are known for their magical inventions, and they might have something with which to defeat the dragon. Get whatever you can from them. If you bring back something useful and don’t want to keep it for yourselves, Townmaster Harbin Wester will pay you 50 gp for it.”

Umbrage Hill Quest. “The local midwife — an acolyte of Chauntea named Adabra Gwynn — lives by herself in a stone windmill on the side of a hill a few miles south of Phandalin. With dragon sightings becoming more common, it’s not safe for her to be alone. Urge Adabra to return to Phandalin. Once she’s safe, visit Townmaster Harbin Wester to claim a reward of 25 gp.”


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 19, 2019)

*"Depending on how far these places are, the Dwarven quest seems the simplest. We don't need to anything but deliver a message,"* Bella says. *"Of course, for all we know they unleashed a terrible ancient evil and we're walking into a deadly situation.

"Same goes for the midwife. Odd that a midwife lives alone several miles from town. Some poor kid needs to run to her house whenever she's needed.

"As for the gnomes, how are we supposed to get them to part with something capable of defeating a dragon? That must cost a lot more than the 50 gp reward. Something's odd there."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 19, 2019)

Fitz had showed them the board, but he didn't try to read it himself. When Bella spoke of the options, he squinted at the reward numbers and said, *"Aye, the purses are all outta wack. Seems an easy thing t'go get the 'wife. But if they hadda pay a lad 25 gold each time she's needed, there'd be a lotta rich lads, if you follow me. That dragon might me nearer to her than we'd like."

"The dwarves seems like a fine choice t'me, but the same holds for them, only more. They must expect trouble for so heavy a bag."

"On the other hand,"* he with a chuckle, *"We'd not have near enough t'beg the gnomes for a dragonslayer. An' if, by chance, they gave us one, why'd we give it to old Harbin for the reward when we could take it to Neverwinter and sell it to a knight?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 19, 2019)

Ulrik grunts, ''I say we go fetch the lady first, seems like a decent thing to do.Then we can talk to the dwarves.''


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 19, 2019)

Fitz nodded, but countered, *"Of course, if'n there's a dragon there, mebbe it'd be better t'go see the gnomes first, just in case."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 19, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Fitz nodded, but countered, *"Of course, if'n there's a dragon there, mebbe it'd be better t'go see the gnomes first, just in case."*




 ''I hate the idea of leaving a lady in harms' way, but you're right, the gnomes could help us deal with a dragon if it comes to that.'' Ulrik stretches, let's out a loud yawn and grunts ''Gnomes first then the midwife. That makes sense ''


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 19, 2019)

*"Aye, at least the Townmaster thinks that the wee folks'll help."* agreed Fitz, *"Maybe he has a whatayacall, a pre-existin' arrangement that we just need t'follow up on."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 19, 2019)

*"Why would the Gnomes just give us a powerful anti-dragon magical device?"* Bella asks. *"Do we have to go to the mayor to get a letter first? I think we should find out what direction these things are. If they are in three different directions than sure, Gnomes, Midwife, Dwarves is a good order. But if two of them are near one another, that order can change."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 19, 2019)

*"Well, we could ask him."* suggested Fitz, *"I bet he has maps, too, an' it'd be good to have a quick look at 'em, before we go stumblin' through the woods."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 19, 2019)

*"Okay, let's find the townmaster for more details,"* Bella says. *"Perhaps he's in this building."* She knocks on the door.


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 20, 2019)

Sythaeryn looks between his chatty companions trying to understand what they're all getting at. Confused by the conversation, he simply put in his opinion and left it at that.

"I don't see that we'd be apt to face a real dragon anyways. Best to go collect the midwife and then warn the dwarves, I think."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 20, 2019)

When you go to knock on the door, you see a note written in the same hand, stating, due to dragon, all town business moved to the Harbin Wester's home, three buildings east.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 20, 2019)

*"Oh, a note,"* Bella says. *"I guess we're going to Harbin Wester's home. Over there."* She adds, pointing east.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2019)

*"Dunno why he'd think that his house'd be safer than the town hall in a Dragon attack..."* mused Fitz as he waved to the others to follow, *"C'mon folks. We'll just have us a few words with His Lardship before we sets out, like."*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 20, 2019)

You easily locate the house you are looking for.  When you knock on the door, a voice cries out, "If you’re a dragon, know that I’m far too thin and bony to make a good meal!"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2019)

Fitz turned toward Bella with his face contorted as he tried to hold back a bark of laughter. He controlled himself and said, *"Aye, Townmaster, I bet you'd not be good for eatin'. We're folks, sure enough, and we're lookin' for a few answers about the job board, we are."*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 20, 2019)

*"I'd be happy to answer any questions you have,"* the voice behind the door says.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 20, 2019)

*"First, are you going to open a door? Only a dishonest man refuses to show his face."* Bella says.

*"Second, do you have any kind of map or directions to these locations you are hoping people will travel to? Where is the mid-wife's home? The dwarven dig sight? The gnomish enclave? Kind of hard to deliver a message if you don't know where to go."*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 20, 2019)

*"Give me a few moments and I'll prepare a map. As for my face, only an idiot relies on absolutes."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 20, 2019)

*"Are we trading insults? Only an idiot relies on a wooden door to stop a dragon from killing them,"* Bella says.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2019)

Fitz barked laughter and nudged a 'good one' elbow at Bella. Then he called out, *"Magic things is valuable, right? How da we get the gnomes t'give over a dragonslayer without we have the coins t'pay 'em? Do they it to ya, or summing?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 20, 2019)

*"And how will they know we represent you and the town and are just a bunch of people looking to hustle them?"* Bella asks.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 20, 2019)

*"Erm, let me get you an official document authorizing you to request aid of them. They owe us they wouldn't be able to establish their mini kingdom without our aid."*  There is some shuffling and scratching and eventually you get a letter authorizing you as deputies of Phandalin, and giving you authority for 1 week, as well as a reasonable map.


Spoiler: Map










1: Dwarves, 2: Midwife, 3: Gnomes


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2019)

*"Right, that settles it then."* said Fitz after looking at the map. *"Let's visit the 'wife on the way t'see the gnomes. We'll ask her to make for town right quick, then we move on t'see if'n the gnomes'll help. We can see t'the dwarves by-and-by, if all goes well with the rest."*


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 20, 2019)

Sythaeryn stared at the door nonplussed, this man should be out doing something to protect his people, not hiding away in his home. But none of this was his business, and so he kept silent on the matter. Still, he decided that he needed to know more about this 'dragon' so that they could properly prepare for an encounter with it.

"Can you tell us anything about this dragon, or perhaps direct us to somebody that can? Perhaps if we can determine it's age we can decide on a way to deal with it. Any details beyond it's a dragon and white would help."



Spoiler: OOC



Assuming we get any details I'll go ahead and roll Nature: 1d20+1 *7* LOL. Forgot that he's none too bright and Nature doesn't KEY off of Wisdom... It's a dragon, and white.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 21, 2019)

*"Our best guess is it is a white dragon about the body size of a large horse." *
Intelligence(Nature or Arcana) DC 12.


Spoiler: DC 12



young white dragon


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2019)

*"Gots ta be pretty young, then. I hear the old'uns get big as houses!"* said Fitz, somewhat relieved.









*OOC:*


Nature: 1D20 = [17] = 17


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 21, 2019)

Ulrik is content that they will warn the midwife first. He knows little about dragons, but he knows that white ones are bad. He also wonders if he would prevail if he wrestles one that is as small as a horse... Time will tell!









*OOC:*


Nature/arcana = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2019)

*"Shall we be off, then?"* asked Fitz, *"It's a long bit of leg-work, but if we're lucky, we'll be back soon enough!"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 22, 2019)

Ulrik grunts his approval, and is all smiles at the prospect of getting out of town.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 22, 2019)

You follow the map south to Umbrage Hill.

Built on the slope of Umbrage Hill is an old stone windmill surrounded by an iron fence. A large winged monster with a spiky tail is trying to knock down the windmill’s front door. A woman appears in a second-floor window, waves at you, and yells, “A little help?!"

Enemy Initiative: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9
 
Party 
Initiative: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
 

You are about 120 ft. from the windwill, and you all can take actions before the creature.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 22, 2019)

Since the woman took away whatever chance they had at sneaking up, Bella decides to start with force. *"Get back foul dragon,"* she shouts. She isn't sure it's a dragon or not. And she even less sure if she hit the thing. She immediately attempts to find something to hide behind.

Arcana (Be that the dragon?): 1d20+0 *3* (could be)
Eldritch Blast: 1d20+5 *13* 1d10 *5* (miss?)
Stealth: 1d20+5 *15* (May or may not be allowed, I know.)


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 22, 2019)

Sythaeryn looks at the creature with a confused look. He'd never seen the like before. Still, that poor woman was in danger so he strode forward, loading his sling and fired off a stone to attempt to dissuade it.



Spoiler: OOC



Nature: 1d20+1 *7*

Sling: 2d20l1+5 *11* 1d4+3 *5*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2019)

Fitz scattered, moving as far away from his friends as he could manage. He didn't know much about dragons, but he knew that some of them breathed fire, and he figured that it was best not to bunch-up in that case. He had strung his bow as they began to approach the hills, and he fired an arrow at the creature to see what would happen. He hoped it wouldn't lead to his fiery death. Of course, it was a white dragon. Didn't that mean ice somehow? How does a creature breath ice? Isn't it too chunky? Also, this creature didn't seem to be white at all.









*OOC:*


Shortbow: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17; 1D6+3 = [5]+3 = 8


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 23, 2019)

Ulrik walks forward as he draws a javelin and screams ''Leave the lady alone, you want us!''. He stands in the open and throws the javelin.









*OOC:*


Move: forward 30 ft
bonus action: rage
Action: attack with Javelin with disadvantage attack 12 (high roll was 15), damage 7+2 from rage


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 24, 2019)

Bella's blast nicks the creature but, it seems to ignore the jolt. She sees a clump of shrubbery and attempts to hide.
Sythaeryn and Ulrik's attacks both completely miss but FItz's arrow slams scores a hit across the creature's haunch.

The creature leaps into the air, growling,"More meat!" as it flies towards the party. It shoots a volley of spikes from its tail, aiming at Fitz, Ulrik, and Sythaeryn. Luckily none of the spikes find their targets.

You can clearly see now the creature's humanlike face, and recognize the creature from tales as a manticore.

The manticore is in the air, 20 feet up, approximately 60 feet from Ulrik, 90 feet from the rest of you.
What do you do now?

Stats:
Manticore [8 hp down]


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 24, 2019)

Sythaeryn dodges a spike and moves closer, swinging a bit to the side to spread out from the others. He still wasn't in optimal range, but he fired off another sling stone just the same.



Spoiler: OOC



Sling: 2d20l1+5 *12* 1d4+3 *7*[/OOC]


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 24, 2019)

Bella pokes out of her hidey hole and tries to blast the creature again, to no avail.

Eldritch Blast, rnd 2: 1d20+5 (same attack roll. bah)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2019)

*"Yah! Yer no Dragon!"* exclaimed Fitz, *"Stand down, y'horrible beastie, or we're gonna have t'kill you!"*

He fired another arrow at the creature and ran for cover from those lethal-looking tail spikes.









*OOC:*


Bow: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18; 1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 27, 2019)

Ulrik moves forward, and throws yet another one at the beast, but misses again _I need to practice my throws, I am making a fool of myself!_ he thinks to himself, as he notes where his javelins fell. He also rejoices at the thought that he will soon batteling the creature in melee. ''Come and face me you coward'' He screams defiantly. 









*OOC:*


move: 30 feet towards the creature
Action: attack with javelin, attack 12, damage 8
Bonus action: none
Rage (1/2) round 2


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 30, 2019)

"Coward am I!?" roars the manticore, landing in front of Ulrik. To busy speaking, its bite misses the barbarian, but its claws scratch Ulrik, who ignores the pain in his rage. [6 Damage]









*OOC:*


Ulrik and the Manticore are in melee on the ground 90 feet from the rest of the party.
Manticore is down 17 hp.


Spoiler: Manticore Rolls



Bite, Claw, Claw: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5
1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D6+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19
1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2019)

As the Manticore approached Ulrik, Fitz scrunched up his face. _That's gonna hurt,_ he thought.

When Ulrik took the claw-swipes in such a way as to draw only a little blood, Fitz said aloud, *"Took it like a champ, he did!"* 

And he moved toward them , hoping to keep the Manticore in range of his lightweight bow, but the arrow sailed over the melee. 









*OOC:*


Bow: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11; 1D6+3 = [3]+3 = 6;
Sneak Attack: 1D6 = [5] = 5


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 30, 2019)

Sythaeryn had been keeping up with Ulrik pretty well and now he was within range to use his magic, plucking a sprig of mistletoe from his armor, he called out to the Ulrik.

"Be strong friend, we're here to help!"

Then he whips out with his free hand as if cracking a whip, as he does so, a thick thorny vine flungs out from his hand towards the manticore, threatening to drag it closer to the rest of the party.



Spoiler: OOC



Sythaeryn's moved up every turn so far, there's no way he's 90' behind Ulrik.

Moving to get into range (if not already).
Thorn Whip(10 ft pull on hit.): 1d20+4 *8* 1d6 *3*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 30, 2019)

*OOC:*


Correction: Sythaeryn is 30 ft from the creature and Ulrik.  Bella and Fitz, are about 30 ft. from each other, 90 or so feet from the melee.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 30, 2019)

"I don't understand how I can miss such a large creature," Bella laments as she tries yet again to blast the manticore and misses wildly. She slips forward 25 feet to another place to hide.

Eldritch Blast: 1d20+5 *9* 1d10 *4* (unbelievable)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 31, 2019)

Ulrik rejoices in the exquisite pain the beast inflicted upon him, having accepted his challenge. He laughs out loud, as he leaps for its neck.









*OOC:*


move: 10 feet to reach the beast
action: grapple, str check (advantage because of rage): 22

Edit: note that I am doing this to spice things up. The next round will be a shove prone if the grapple is successful & at least the beast wont't be able to fly away if this works.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 31, 2019)

Ulrik grabs onto the beast, preventing it from moving.

The savage monstrosity tears into the barbarian in retaliation, with a vicious bite to the shoulder and a claw swipe down the leg. Ulrik is in poor shape, (2/15 hp) but still holds on.

Sythaeryn is within 30 feet of the melee, Bella and Fitz about 60.



Spoiler: Manticore Rolls



To break Grapple: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5
 
Bite, Claw, Claw: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
1D6+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D6+3 = [3]+3 = 6

Crit: 1D8 = [2] = 2


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 31, 2019)

Fitz winced. That is more how he expected someone to be mauled by a manticore. He was no hero, but he felt responsible for convincing everyone to go adventuring with him, so he ran forward yelling, *"Hang in there, mate, I'm comin' ta help ya!"*

As he ran, he fired his bow again, now at closer range, and with the creature held, his arrow bit deep.









*OOC:*


Move 30 feet toward them. 
Bow: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20; 1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9
Sneak Attack: 1D6 = [2] = 2  Damage: *11*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 31, 2019)

*OOC:*


FYI, @Chairwoman Gene, I've been compulsively rolling the next round's shove checks on coyote code to get a sense of Ulrik's odds. Once everyone has acted, I'll roll the ''real'' roll.  CG, I just wanted to give you a head's up, as to not be accused of cheating (note the timestamps, and as difficult as it is, I'll stop now ;-)


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 31, 2019)

Bella moves 10 feet closer and tries a different spell: Sacred Flame (Manticore must make DC 13 Dex save or take Sacred Flame damage: 1d8 *5* radiant damage.)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 31, 2019)

The manticore roars in pain as the arrow and gout of radiant energy tear into its flesh.









*OOC:*


Manticore down 33 hp.


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 2, 2019)

Sythaeryn drops hos sling and moves up to Ulrik, drawing his scimitar as he does so.

"Hold strong friend, I am here with you!"

He then takes a swing at the creature, but in attempting to avoid his ally innthe struggle his blade misses it's mark.



Spoiler: OOC



Scimitar: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D6+3 = [3]+3 = 6

Healing Word: 1D4+2 = [3]+2 = 5


1st Level spells used: 1/2


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 3, 2019)

The beast hurt Ulrik badly, but his pride would not allow him to show any signs of the pain. Besides, the gods may be watching! After this fleeting thought, he feels a rush of warmth across his body and gets the distinct feeling that some of his wounds have healed. 

_No time to think about this, there is a beast to slay!_ he thinks to himself. Holding the creature precariously, he attempts to push it on the ground, to make it more vulnerable.









*OOC:*


move: none
Attack: shove prone maneuver. Manticore needs 14 or better 

Note: crappy rolls (9 and 5), we may need another round for this to work, luckily Rage helps! Thanks for the healing gargoyleking!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 16, 2019)

Manticore resists the shove prone, Fitz and Bella are still to go this round.









*OOC:*


Resist shove prone: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 16, 2019)

Bella sticks to what worked before and cast sacred flame at the manticore. (DC 13 Dexterity save or Sacred Flame damage: 1d8 *8* hp of radiant damage.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 17, 2019)

*"Here I am, mate!"* called Fitz to Ulrik as he threw aside his bow and lunged at the Manticore with his sword.

*"Oi, watch it there!"* he said, as the manticore's spikey tail narrowly missed him, throwing off his lunge.









*OOC:*


Sword: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8 for 1D6+3+1D6 = [2]+3+[3] = 8


----------

